# Birddoggers past griffon litter pup update pics



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Birddogger wanted me to post some pics so I think i'll bite, I have the little pup named "Mayzie". I'll let the pics do the talking.
And no I don't discriminate against hens as long as your legal...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know why every hunter doesn't own an ugly dog like that. Just wait until pheasant season rolls around. That's when the griff really shines! 8)


----------

